
Angular 2 application architecture – Building Flux apps with RxJs and FRP - vfc1
http://blog.jhades.org/angular-2-application-architecture-building-applications-using-rxjs-and-functional-reactive-programming-vs-redux/
======
vfc1
An overview of how Redux apps can be built using a dispatcher and an
application state observable, both build in a couple of lines of RxJs

